# Defroster vent boost gauge pod (homemade)



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So I just ordered a pod that looks like the best option for a custom pod. Ill pos more pics as I get the ball rolling.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Curious to see how this is gonna go opcorn:

I'm also working on a better way to set up the vent guage... more to come in the next weeks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've already got my liquidTT in one of my AC vent I'm not gonna lose another one. I'm going to make one that sits right in the center dash vent for the defroster. What I've got in my head should be pretty sick when I'm done. Couldn't pass up the opportunity when I saw this on eBay ($12 shipped). I'll probably put a Podi in it.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I remember your Liquid. Wasn't sure if you just wanted all your vents back:beer:

So your going for the center vent ehh....

I've seen this done before somewhere... cant recall where. Its the route i originally had in mind(i was very against loosing a vent in FL). Take some good shots and good luck:beer:

Just remember the tweeter in the passenger vent... cant be good for a gauge:laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck man - make sure to attach it to the _flat_ end of the vent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> So your going for the center vent ehh....
> I've seen this done before somewhere... cant recall where. Its the route i originally had in mind(i was very against loosing a vent in FL). Take some good shots and good luck:beer:
> Just remember the tweeter in the passenger vent... cant be good for a gauge:laugh:
> opcorn:


Yeah, on top of the dash is a better location IMO. Its in your field of vision while driving. I'll take some pics along the way. Give people an option other than 1 less A/C vent, or looking down at it.



l88m22vette said:


> Good luck man - make sure to attach it to the _flat_ end of the vent


Lol, will do. Can the entire thing be flipped around so that you could do either end? I wan to do the end closest to the windshield. I'm about 99% sure it's gonna turn out bad ass.:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nothing ever came from this?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Nothing ever came from this?


Nah, I ended up running my truboost in the ash tray location. Ill probably revisit this since Ill likely be ditching the truboost once I change tunes.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Just saw this thread on the UK TT forums the other day... Really looks like a neat place to put gauges :thumbup: However I think one alone would look silly, both would need to be installed to even out the appearance of the upper dash.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

crzygreek said:


> Just saw this thread on the UK TT forums the other day... Really looks like a neat place to put gauges :thumbup: However I think one alone would look silly, both would need to be installed to even out the appearance of the upper dash.
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744


Yeah, theyve been around for a while. I really dont like the angle of them though. HAving them positioned straight on would make them 100X better. Thats why I wanted to make my own. I wanted to get the angle right.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

20v master said:


> Nothing ever came from this?



Love threads like this. So much better to make a thread once its actually done. 

It would be a good location if done right but I'm not totally convinced it would work well without sitting too high.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Love threads like this. So much better to make a thread once its actually done.
> 
> It would be a good location if done right but I'm not totally convinced it would work well without sitting too high.


Agreed. But not all projects get finished in a timely manner. If I wouldn't have changed directions and gone to the TruBoost, I would have seen this through. I'm not typically one to give up on an idea unless I figure out that its either not doable or not practical. I think if the angle is right on this, it can be pulled off quite well.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think if the angle is right on this, it can be pulled off quite well.


I think it's one of those things where if you aren't looking at in person, pictures don't do it justice kinda dealio's. I had the same concerns. I just had two arrive today. After a quick test fit, I think the angle won't be an issue. Pics to follow after the gauges arrive. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I think it's one of those things where if you aren't looking at in person, pictures don't do it justice kinda dealio's. I had the same concerns. I just had two arrive today. After a quick test fit, I think the angle won't be an issue. Pics to follow after the gauges arrive. :thumbup:


Where'd you get em?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

They fit with a 42DD vacuum tubing kit and a VDO gauge. I'm painting my red to compliment the red seats and elude to the performance upgrades.


----------

